# Fav 80's movies



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, some of U guys are fellow children of the 80's.

What are some of your fav 80's films...

The ones I can think of are:

Big Trouble in Little China (I love this movie)
DieHard (#1)
Lethal Weapon (#1)
The Last Dragon (remember Bruce Leroy and Sho-Nuff?!)
The Last Starfighter
Buckaroo Banzai
Flash Gordon
The Lost Boys
The Empire Strikes Back
Night of the Comet
Goonies
Back to the Future (only #1)
BeastMaster
Katate Kid (#1 and #2)
Back To School
Black Rain
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Red Dawn
Gotcha
Highlander
Say Anything
The Princess Bride
Teen Wolf
Ice Pirates
Real Genius
Better off Dead
World Gone Wild


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Those are some good ones!!!

The princess bride!!! LOL!! I musta watched that a million times!!!



I'll add:

Road House
Platoon
The Untouchables
Hoosiers
Lonesome Dove


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Almost forgot

Iron Eagle


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I liked any of the Star Wars series, Star Trek series, and RockyIII was especially motivating. (I had consumed a six pack of beer and went running for six miles after the movie) Rocky IV was just as motivating. I was doing competetive Judo in those years.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

*What do you mean you don't care that I'm married?*

*Top Gun & Officer and a Gentleman...kept me motivated when in the Navy. There were also perks available at the Oceana Naval Air Station O' Club, if you know what I mean.:smt077 *


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Is that perks or Perky? :smt077 :smt077 

Are you ever going to answer the PM I sent you?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

Scarface


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

*That too...overly perky....*



2400 said:


> Is that perks or Perky? :smt077 :smt077
> 
> Are you ever going to answer the PM I sent you?


*What PM? I see only three in my folder....:smt022 *


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

How could you forget First Blood, Predator, and Total Recall?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

To me, not a big First Blood fan..

Anyway, I liked Major League


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *What PM? I see only three in my folder....:smt022 *


PM'd you again.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

I favorites would have to be ....

CaddyShack 
Fast times @ Ridgemont high....
48 hours
:smt028


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I might be wrong, but I thought Caddyshak was from the late 70s 

But, yea, that is a funny movie


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

CaddyShack - 1980

Fast times at Ridgemont High
Highlander
The Money Pit
Trading Places
A Fish Called Wanda
Pink Floyd's The Wall
This is Spinal Tap


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just finished watching Flash Gordon - been many years since I saw that one.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

"PORKY'S=STILL LMAO:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

come gun guys and gals "RED DAWN" GREAT movie Directed by John Milius.J.R.


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

The Wraith!


-=Whittey=-


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

J.R. said:


> come gun guys and gals "RED DAWN" GREAT movie Directed by John Milius.J.R.


Yea, I mentioned that, up above in my list.

I must have watched that movie a million times on HBO when they very first started playing it on that channel - years and years ago...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I have red dawn! haha I have not watched that in a while.

-Beverly Hills Cop :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Batman
Beverly Hills Cop
Top Gun with the sound off
Conan the Barbarian
Good Morning, Viet Nam
Indiana Jones
Blue Thunder

Devil in Miss Jones
Amanda By Night


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Another one came to me - The Experts - it had John Travolta - but it was two crazy guys that thought they were in America, but were actually in Russia, in a twon made to look American.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Weird Sience we all forgot about Weird Science!:mrgreen:


----------

